# Reinstalling Kaspersky Total Security after OS Reload



## Krishneel (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi There
My question is that .. if i have a Kaspersky Total Security licensed with a 1 year expiry .. installed on my laptop running Win 7 64-bit .. 
so if i do a clean windows 10 Pro installation on my Laptop ..removing all files & apps ... 
and reinstall Kaspersky Total Security again .. with the same "License Key" 
Will the kasperkey activate or not ??


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes, it will activate again providing it is within the licence period.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Krishneel:
If you plan to do a clean install of Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in your laptop, you might think twice about installing Kaspersky Total Security in it afterwards.
Besides the fact that Microsoft and Kaspersky are in a legal battle right now, Windows 10 can have issues when a third-party antivirus app is installed in it.
You might be better off with sticking with Windows 10's built-in Windows Defender Antivirus app.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Microsoft & Kaspersky have shaken hands, cancelled all legal actions and both stopped behaving like schoolboys in playground squabbling over the football.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I should have said, that Yes Kaspersky will activate on the W10 if you remove it from W7. If you have a single computer version, you c an only install it on 1 computer at a time. There is no restriction on how many times it is installed or re-installed during the licence period.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Derek:
Thanks for the update on the Microsoft/Kaspersky battle.
Sticking with the built-in Windows Defender Antivirus app may still be the better choice though.
Getting updates to install seems to be the biggest issue when using a third-party antivirus app in Windows 10. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

And the FBI recently announced that Kaspersky was not a trusted software agent or something like that. I might be wrong but I heard US government agencies were warned to avoid using it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

mister2 said:


> And the FBI recently announced that Kaspersky was not a trusted software agent or something like that. I might be wrong but I heard US government agencies were warned to avoid using it.


That is really a political battle between US & Russia with Kaspersky caught in the middle. Everybody even vaguely connected with the AV industry sees it as total nonsense. Yes some Kaspersky employees have accompanied Russian legal authorities on raids & helped to seize & investigate computers. This is common practice for many countries including USA where employees of tech firms, US based AV companies and individual consultants will accompany FBI on raids to seize & investigate computers and servers.

Any decent antivirus has complete access to all files on the computer and can scan them. When something suspicious is found, the AV routinely sends the file for full examination. The US government (or any other government) is correct in making rules that files cannot leave the US.
That would put them in somewhat of a quandary however because just about every decent AV has analysts and centres worldwide, that spread the load.

It is virtually impossible to find an Antivirus that actually detects new malware & protects the computer that only has US based services.


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

dvk01 said:


> That is really a political battle between US & Russia with Kaspersky caught in the middle. Everybody even vaguely connected with the AV industry sees it as total nonsense. Yes some Kaspersky employees have accompanied Russian legal authorities on raids & helped to seize & investigate computers. This is common practice for many countries including USA where employees of tech firms, US based AV companies and individual consultants will accompany FBI on raids to seize & investigate computers and servers.
> 
> Any decent antivirus has complete access to all files on the computer and can scan them. When something suspicious is found, the AV routinely sends the file for full examination. The US government (or any other government) is correct in making rules that files cannot leave the US.
> That would put them in somewhat of a quandary however because just about every decent AV has analysts and centres worldwide, that spread the load.
> ...


Thanks for the response. I was wondering about that. It seemed odd that the FBI would come out against a business like that. Seems like DC is Russia-phobic right now. Better hide the vodka.


----------

